# Arctic Pushers



## CPC13 (Jan 16, 2009)

We are currently looking in to purchasing an Artic pusher for a 444K. This year it seems we have been leaving a lot of packed snow on our lots that we clear with conventional pushers with rubber edges. Will the Artics cut through this hard pack that is left, and get down to bare pavement like advertised? Will they not even leave any hard pack each time you need to push? Seems like we have been burning through salt to get pavement showing this year. 

Are they worth the initial up front cost?

Also seems like there are quite a bit of moving parts to break on a fairly complex piece of equipment. Are there a lot of people breaking parts on these (the poly blocks)?

Any information/experience anyone has would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

We were so impressed by them we became a dealer


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

We looked at purchasing one as well then opted to go with the pro tec with a steel cutting edge after seeing the problems a friend of mine had with his pushers. They do clean up great but make sure who's ever running the loader knows how to operate the pusher otherwise you will be breaking those blocks like crazy. I looked at one of the new avalanche pushers this fall and are the same concept and looked pretty nice as well as the boss pushers but I don't believe they go any larger than 12 ft


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Somebody I know well bought the avalanche version you are talking about to save money. He tried one of our artics and immediately sold the avalanche


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Check out the Metal Pless LiveBoxx. It scrapes as well as or better than an Artic, but it doesn't have any blocks to break. With a Metal Pless you can stack snow or give it to an employee to use and not worry about them breaking parts like the Artics.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

In my experience the Arctic will meet your needs. I used a 10' Arctic on a skidsteer for many years and for the most part it will scrape hard pack snow. Sometimes the cutting edge will trip and leave the hard pack but for the most part it good job. much better than rubber cutting edge


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Go with the Arctic. We have them ranging from 6 foot to 16 foot. They scrape extremely well, and clean everything so nice. You will cut your salt usage just by how well they scrape. This last storm we had I beat the hell out of one on 2 places there were new to us. There had to be several inches if hard pack, and it scraped so nice and I couldn't brake anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CPC13;1749741 said:


> We are currently looking in to purchasing an Artic pusher for a 444K. This year it seems we have been leaving a lot of packed snow on our lots that we clear with conventional pushers with rubber edges. Will the Artics cut through this hard pack that is left, and get down to bare pavement like advertised? Will they not even leave any hard pack each time you need to push? Seems like we have been burning through salt to get pavement showing this year.
> 
> YES
> 
> ...





IMAGE;1749845 said:


> Check out the Metal Pless LiveBoxx. It scrapes as well as or better than an Artic, but it doesn't have any blocks to break. With a Metal Pless you can stack snow or give it to an employee to use and not worry about them breaking parts like the Artics.


For one, Artic is spelled ARCTIC. That is the first time I ever seem or heard that any pusher cleans better then a Arctic. We run over 250 pushers on every event, if the sectional couldn't stack, we wouldnt be as large as we are! Chicago has been pounded this year again!

Do blocks break, hell yeah they do! They are desigined too. Im not going to attack Metal Pless LiveBoxx cause I know very little about it, hell when i googled it, only two videos popped up.

OP, here are a few homemade videos.

stacking






abuse






more stacking






8 year old running sectional











making a turn






Arctic's video


----------



## CPC13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input.

1olddogtwo, how is the ease of switching a broken block with a new? Can you run with a broken block to limp through the remainder of a storm, or is it an immediate replacement?

Do they require adjustment like conventional pushers to keep the edges on the ground? What are you seeing for wear time on shoes/edges (I understand it depends on pavement conditions)?

Also how are you attaching your pushers to your equipment, using the machine quick attach or the 'forks'?

Thank You.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Blocks aren't bad to replace. I have an ld12 that has needed one for the past two storms. Too many other things have been ahead of that on the list to get fixed so far. Still pushed great! 

They float much better than conventional pushers for better wear and scrapping. The learning curve for them is much less than conventional pushers. 

We use all ears so every machine can use every pusher and so we can load and unload them easier at jobs


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1749895 said:


> For one, Artic is spelled ARCTIC. That is the first time I ever seem or heard that any pusher cleans better then a Arctic. We run over 250 pushers on every event, if the sectional couldn't stack, we wouldnt be as large as we are! Chicago has been pounded this year again!
> 
> Do blocks break, hell yeah they do! They are desigined too. Im not going to attack Metal Pless LiveBoxx cause I know very little about it, hell when i googled it, only two videos popped up.
> 
> OP, here are a few homemade videos.


You should be the last guy in the world to jump down someone's throat for their spelling, you typically spell like a first grader on here. Heck, you even spelled the word "to" wrong in this post.

BTW, when you use the word "we", does that mean you're part owner of Arctic's snow removal branch?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

CPC13;1749925 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.
> 
> 1olddogtwo, how is the ease of switching a broken block with a new? Can you run with a broken block to limp through the remainder of a storm, or is it an immediate replacement?10-15 minute to change a block. If you break one you can still plow the same but would have to be alittle careful while stacking. I owned 3 before I got out of the biz but in the 4 years I had them I only broke 3 blocks.... If I were to do it again Id buy an arctic again
> 
> ...


....................


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

We own the following pushers: Scoop dog, Pro-tech, Avalanche, and Arctic.

We are beginning to sell all the pushers except the Avalanche and the Arctics. That said we are buying new Arctics only. They are significantly better than any of the other pushers that I own. We have broke some blocks this year for the first time. I think that is because of the extreme cold and hard pack and the heavy snow. They are pretty quick to replace.

The Arctics are very expensive but they sure do clean!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jomama45;1749952 said:


> You should be the last guy in the world to jump down someone's throat for their spelling, you typically spell like a first grader on here. Heck, you even spelled the word "to" wrong in this post.
> 
> BTW, when you use the word "we", does that mean you're part owner of Arctic's snow removal branch?


Often do, I tend to post from my little phone with old eyes and bad fingers.

I would expect a Sponsor whos attacking another Sponsor to have the name right, thats all.

Owner, you know I'm not. I been a sub since 1999. I been with them since the first design and watched the build the best pusher on the market. They are always working on something to improve the unit.



mike ward;1750011 said:


> We own the following pushers: Scoop dog, Pro-tech, Avalanche, and Arctic.
> 
> We are beginning to sell all the pushers except the Avalanche and the Arctics. That said we are buying new Arctics only. They are significantly better than any of the other pushers that I own. We have broke some blocks this year for the first time. I think that is because of the extreme cold and hard pack and the heavy snow. They are pretty quick to replace.
> 
> The Arctics are very expensive but they sure do clean!


I'm not at liberty to say whats next but it should extend the life of the block.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

CPC13;1749925 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.
> 
> 1olddogtwo, how is the ease of switching a broken block with a new? Can you run with a broken block to limp through the remainder of a storm, or is it an immediate replacement?
> 
> ...


Each section has 4 blocks, you can break two before needing repair, one upper and one lower. As as adjustments, its just drop and go. Once the curl is set, you just use the lift control, you can curl forward for a higher attack on hardpack if needed. This will shorten some life on the cutting edges.

Here is pic of the drop and go









The plow is ready to push, the Cat isn't

We use quick attach on everything. As Mick pointed out, he can stack higher with bucket hook ups.

Mick, you missing the snow life yet?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do my Arctics scrape well yes but I find I don't run them because if I do there's always a problem. Buy a Metal Plessis Live Edge. Metal Plessis had been around longer then Arctic. Seems strange you can hardly even sell an Arctic in Canada as they're so many better choices in our fine land.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1750016 said:


> Often do, I tend to post from my little phone with old eyes and bad fingers.
> 
> I would expect a Sponsor whos attacking another Sponsor to have the name right, thats all.
> 
> ...


I can say I've heard of the stop blocks that were supposed to be out this year to stop the blocks from flexing to far to break. They are to address a problem with Arctics that you say doesn't exist.

But anyways, sorry for the miss-spelling, thanks for scolding me to point it out, jeesch. (Hope I spelled that right)

Also, I wasn't attacking ARCTIC, I think they have a nice pusher. I was just pointing out the facts when compared to a Metal Pless. I'm sorry you haven't seen one yet, I'm sure you will soon enough. They are a very heavy duty design with a sectional trip edge that both floats up and down, and each edge can oscillate also. Users that have demoed it have compared it to a cross between an Avalanche and an Arctic. It's a very robust pusher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like a attack and a ambush. The OP came here asking a very clear question about the Sectional. Didn't ask for/about any other pusher. Judging from his question(s),he has done his homework and was still doing research.



IMAGE;1749845 said:


> Check out the Metal Pless LiveBoxx. It scrapes as well as or better than an Artic, but it doesn't have any blocks to break. With a Metal Pless you can stack snow or give it to an employee to use and not worry about them breaking parts like the Artics.


The blocks are design to break, that's the kicker, blow a 30/40 dollar block, save the pusher,machine,and personal injury.
The block stops or whatever people may want to call them may become a added feature. They been heavily test this season with excellent reports.

Anyways, bring on the snow, bring the white gold!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think Arctics plow is not anywhere near a lie or a stretch of the truth. I took this picture when i stopped by their yard a few years ago during the off season. They have more now. Why would they use so many if they broke all the time. Its because they don't break when their operators get trained properly. Anyone can break anything when they're just thrown into a machine. Train your people, it works. And they have made a new option available to help cut down on rubbers being broken because the lack of proper use. I've used these plows more than anyone can dream of and i have never broken one. Ever. Old dog and many others can attest to this claim. And the Arctic copiers may be 10% cheaper than the Arctic Sectional, but why not pay 10% more and get 100% of the real thing. More pictures to come...


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

100 caterpillar skid steers with 10ft arctic sectionals. 252BII at the time of pictures.

And to OP, the blades will scrape the left over hard packed snow but if you use the Sectionals from the start they will never allow such a build to occur. Like others have said they scrape 110% from the beginning with no re-scrape necessary.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JD Dave;1750100 said:


> Do my Arctics scrape well yes but I find I don't run them because if I do there's always a problem. Buy a Metal Plessis Live Edge. Metal Plessis had been around longer then Arctic. Seems strange you can hardly even sell an Arctic in Canada as they're so many better choices in our fine land.


Come to Chicago, the sectionals are everywhere! Not only is the pusher being copied by everyone, our competition buy the same machines and pushers. We must be doing something right!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 4 Arctics, 2 Boss's, 1 Pro-Tech and 1 Avalanche. The Pro-Tech and the Avalanche are junk compared to the performance of the Arctic. The Boss is a close second to the Arctic, has some of the same features as the Arctic at about the 30% less $. Not much to worry about breaking on them too, they are built very well. On average I usually have to replace any where from 1-3 blocks per season per pusher. And I never worry about replacing them till the storm is over.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

What avalanche model do you have ?. I have to agree with JD Dave a few posts back. seems like something always needs attention. IMO they are not employee operator friendly. I think if I was running it it might be O.K. but with others it just isn't compared to what else I have (Kages). I probably wouldn't buy another.
Steve


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1750343 said:


> Come to Chicago, the sectionals are everywhere! Not only is the pusher being copied by everyone, our competition buy the same machines and pushers. We must be doing something right!


Compared to a protech or avalanche I'd pick an Arctic but like I said we have to many options here. Add to that the idea of a sectional blade with a wing plow you have the best of both worlds. Arctic made some bad choices coming into Canada and there's not a chance I'll ever support them. Doug Dell on here is one of largest contractors around on here and ask them if they still run any Arctics.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I understand somewhat of the bad blood from a couple of years ago. I don't remember all the details with Stewart and whatnot.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

JD Dave;1751529 said:


> Compared to a protech or avalanche I'd pick an Arctic but like I said we have to many options here. Add to that the idea of a sectional blade with a wing plow you have the best of both worlds. Arctic made some bad choices coming into Canada and there's not a chance I'll ever support them. Doug Dell on here is one of largest contractors around on here and ask them if they still run any Arctics.


Dave,
have you seen any of the Avalanche trip edge pushers up there?. I am looking at one to replace my Arctic.
Steve


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I would stick with the Arctic or buy a BOSS BX12. The only thing that sucks about the BOSS is your limited options for sizes


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1750343 said:


> Come to Chicago, the sectionals are everywhere! Not only is the pusher being copied by everyone, our competition buy the same machines and pushers. We must be doing something right!


I just want to clarify this, Metal Pless Livebox is no where near a copy of the sectional. It is a completely different type of box plow, so we have not copied sectional at all. I work for Metal Pless, so I will let the owner, operators use this forum to express their opinions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Neige;1751568 said:


> I just want to clarify this, Metal Pless Livebox is no where near a copy of the sectional. It is a completely different type of box plow, so we have not copied sectional at all. I work for Metal Pless, so I will let the owner, operators use this forum to express their opinions.


Never said u did, did I?

But there is some similarities Isn't there?

Arctic was the first to use the sections

Arctic was the first to offer a floating hitch

Arctic was the first to offer floating wings

Arctic was the first to have trip edges on the sections

Look at the new generation of pushers.

Arctic has been around since 1978 also to clarify my earlier statement


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1751615 said:


> Never said u did, did I?
> 
> Actually you said'' Not only is the pusher being copied by everyone'' maybe I was wrong to assume you did not include me in that everyone.
> 
> ...


Yes Arctic has been around since then, but they only Patented the Sectional in 2006.
Again I am not saying the sectional is no good, it has proven itself as a game changer in the industry. What I am saying is that Metal Pless has come out with a new plow the Liveboxx, and it is not a copy of the sectional.


----------



## CPC13 (Jan 16, 2009)

So I'm only interested right now in an Arctic, thank you for the other recommendations.

We used to have 3 steel cutting edge pushers, and the trip edge always seemed to trip when in various situations when we don't think it should have, so much so we converted them to rubber and welded the edges in place. Is this a concern with these pushers?

Also, when using the 'forks', how are you guys securing the pusher to the bucket? Their website says 'D' hooks inside the bucket with the chains directly across to the pusher. I know I like having the conventional pushers secured to the edge of the outside of the bucket to the outside edge of the pusher. Is this possible? Anyone else securing this method?

Thanks.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

The first Sectional snow plow was used in designed in 1991 and used in 1993. That plow is sitting at the Factory where Arctic produces its current pushers and there are many pictures to prove it. So take that to your 'bosses'. Arctic is Copyrighted and fully patented in North America and Canada. [Other countries to come]

I full heartedly agree with Olddog about his comments about Arctic being the first to have these features. Any plows after the fact are OBVIOUS attempts at reproducing the benefits in which the Arctic plows have.

To answer your question CPC13, you do not have to worry about the cutting edges springing back when they shouldn't be. With proper instruction and use the Arctic pushers will always out perform whatever the 'competition' can 'come up with'. To answer your other question about the chain hook ups system, Arctics Mounting forks have D-rings on them so you can fully secure your blade to the machines bucket and still have the ability to have a fully free floating "Slip Hitch"[Arctic Copy Right]

If you take the time and invest proper instruction to your employees and take the time to learn yourself you will love the Arctic pushers. They are not like conventional/outdated pushers that need no instruction. Like many things they have a learning curve and once you have mastered using them to their full potential you will want to buy more. They scrape better than any pusher on the market.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

You all need to quit whining about who was first with what. It is immaterial. It is the American, Canadien, my, your, and about everyone else in any industry way to see a product or concept and make improvements or make another product that will accomplish the same task more efficiently and or with improved results. Who made the first plow, who made the first pull plow etc., etc. All immaterial.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Herm Witte;1752067 said:


> You all need to quit whining about who was first with what. It is immaterial. It is the American, Canadien, my, your, and about everyone else in any industry way to see a product or concept and make improvements or make another product that will accomplish the same task more efficiently and or with improved results. Who made the first plow, who made the first pull plow etc., etc. All immaterial.


I agree and apologize about going along with these little disputes.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

CPC13;1751921 said:


> So I'm only interested right now in an Arctic, thank you for the other recommendations.
> 
> We used to have 3 steel cutting edge pushers, and the trip edge always seemed to trip when in various situations when we don't think it should have, so much so we converted them to rubber and welded the edges in place. Is this a concern with these pushers?
> 
> ...


D rings welded in directly in back of the forks is the only way for them to float properly... I tried other ways but they all tended to bind the forks and not let the slip hitch do its job


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mick76;1752094 said:


> D rings welded in directly in back of the forks is the only way for them to float properly... I tried other ways but they all tended to bind the forks and not let the slip hitch do its job


Hit the nail on the head. The new forks on the slip hitch come with the mounting points already installed.


----------



## OsU1997 (Jan 1, 2012)

We've ran a 12'LD on a Cat 272C for the past 3 seasons. Like others have already stated, everything has their place and limitations. For what we do, the sectional box has been invaluable over a traditional truck/plow. 
We also run a BX10 Boss box as well. As well built as it is, it does"bridge" over low spots like the traditional pushers. Thus costing us more money in salt usage. Granted, the cost difference between the two is significant. 
But looking forward to next season. How much time and additional salt is required to achieve the same results as an Arctic? Seeing how salt prices are approaching $120-240 per ton, diesel fuel is now $4.45 per gallon, and the additional payroll taxes being levied against some of us. It wouldn't take very long to pay for the difference. 
I'll close with this. To each his own, we all have our loyalties and preferences Only you know what will work best for your situation. Stay safe and always represent this industry with the utmost of professionalism.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Everyone in my area that has tried these arctics has had trouble with them just not being durable enough. Most arent using them anymore. I am supposed to be getting a Live bottom box from Paul at some point I hope it gets here in time to try it this season.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Snowlord, will a 14' liveboxx setup for bucket mount work for you? If it's alright with Paul I could bring one from Fargo down to you. Unless Paul has something else lined up already of course.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Go ahead Steve run with it.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have experience with arctics but I have the Kage system. I love ours but I am missing something?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

IMAGE;1752391 said:


> Snowlord, will a 14' liveboxx setup for bucket mount work for you? If it's alright with Paul I could bring one from Fargo down to you. Unless Paul has something else lined up already of course.


I would prefer an 18' or even a 16' but I will try a 14 if I like it I could put on a telehandler. We have snow coming tomorow night that would give us a chance to try it out. I have sent you a PM also. Thanks
Email sent as well Let me know


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

All I won't to know is where I can buy replacement blocks for $30-$40?
Last 8 I bought cost me $72 each for ld poly blocks


----------



## OsU1997 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just bought 6 blocks LD blocks in Ohio for around $57 each at Southeastern Equipment.


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

We used 2 of the 4 new kAGE plows we got this yr ,, one is a 10 foot on a Newholland skid , and a 14 on a 924k cat loader ,, we really like them its so nice to drop and go ,,, roads , parking lots , dead end streets , it was all super easy with this KAGE , We have been plowing for many yrs now and have used allot of diff plows and pushers , after using the new KAGE , Well I bought the outer 2 KAGE plows another,,, 14 foot for my Case 521 , with a JRB quick change and a 10 toof for my case skid , traded in 2 artic pushers I dont think I will be missing them


----------

